# Help - package offered ok?



## fozzy1

Hopefully you will be able to help me as I see you have done with others posting similar queries. My husband has been offered what seems like a great opportunity in Abu Dhabi. We would move to Abu Dhabi altogether - me, hubby and our 2 young boys.

He has been offered this as a package:-

44,000 aed per month salary tax free
In addition:-
Accommodation in a family apartment
Utilities
Car
Schooling for 2 boys at British School
Private health care for whole family
1 flight home per year
cost of relocation covered

Initially I thought this was great but looking into AD a bit more I realise the cost of living is a lot higher than we have in the UK. So, I'm now unsure and a bit stressed. Would this be enough to support the whole family? Your advice would really be appreciated.

Many thanks in advance
F


----------



## Jynxgirl

It truly depends on what type of lifestyle you live. Abu Dhabi is more expensive then dubai but the major difference is the accomodations. You are covered on this so you should be ok. 

I would make sure you get exactly what accomodations and vehicle are provided. Get the amount exactly up to they will cover for education costs or that you are able to choose any schoool of your choice. 

A good rule of thumb is that you get 1/3 more then you were making in your home country. If you are accustomed to more plush and expensive lifestyle, this rule of thumb might not apply. Food costs and general entertainments is just a bit more expensive then what uk people seem to be used to (its usually 25% to 30% higher for usa expats it seems, and even more if they are 'not city' folks). What gets expensive is going out and the 'hotel' restaurants and bars. UAE is tax free but you will find they have ways to get your money thru fees.


----------



## fozzy1

Thanks for your reply.

I will be having the type of accommodation confirmed asap. We've been offered a jeep/4x4 vehicle. Something for a family to use. We've also been offered school fees paid for both kids at the British School Al Khubairat which I understand is quite good - it certainly looks good on the net. Not sure about waiting lists, etc.

At the moment, in the UK, we have the usual lifestyle that comes with having 2 young kids. Family meals in most nights and the odd night out for mum and dad - nothing extravagant at all. We're 'comfortable' at the moment but would like the move to AD to allow us to relax a bit with the pennies but nothing too flashy. Otherwise, there's really no point to the upheaval if it's not going to make a difference to our lives, you know? 

Salary wise, I think we could push for a little bit more. Taking my and my husband's UK and adding a 1/3, we are in the 'safe' zone you mentioned (as I won't be working, at least to start with).

What do you reckon? Worth a shot? I promise I won't hold you to it! 

Thanks
F


----------



## Jynxgirl

Then I would say make a go of it. 

Uk people tend to enjoy and like the uae quite a bit... it is like a little britain here. Abu Dhabi will not be as many british expats but shouldnt have too hard of a time there finding other brits.


----------



## Moe78

44k a month with all other expenses paid is a very good salary! with housing and schooling sorted you should expect to either live a very good life or save quite a bit every month.


----------

